

NASA presents unexpectedly successful Cannae drive tests - grannyg00se
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/1/5959637/nasa-cannae-drive-tests-have-promising-results

======
efangs
"Unexpected" for a very good reason: it violates conservation of momentum, and
is likely flawed. See [http://space.io9.com/a-new-thruster-pushes-against-
virtual-p...](http://space.io9.com/a-new-thruster-pushes-against-virtual-
particles-or-1615361369/1615513781).

